# Trophobiosis between geckos and Fulgorids



## orionmystery (Jun 28, 2014)

Marbled Bent-toed Gecko (Cyrtodactylus quadrivirgatus) waiting beside a few lantern bug nymphs (Zanna terminalis), presumably waiting for their honeydew excretes.


Gecko &amp; Fulgorid Trophobiosis IMG_6487 copy (2) by Kurt (orionmystery.blogspot.com), on Flickr


Trophobiosis. Frilly Gecko (Hemidactylus craspedotus) enjoying free flow honeydew excrete from a Fulgorid (Dichoptera sp.). Selangor, Malaysia


Frilly Gecko &amp; Fulgorid - Trophobiosis IMG_0896 copy by Kurt (orionmystery.blogspot.com), on Flickr




Frilly Gecko &amp; Fulgorid - Trophobiosis IMG_0900 copy by Kurt (orionmystery.blogspot.com), on Flickr


Marbled Bent-toed Gecko (Cyrtodactylus quadrivirgatus) looking all pretty. Malaysia


Cyrtodactylus quadrivirgatus IMG_1528 copy by Kurt (orionmystery.blogspot.com), on Flickr


Up close with a beautiful Marbled Bent-toed Gecko (Cyrtodactylus quadrivirgatus). Montane forest, Pahang, Malaysia


Cyrtodactylus quadrivirgatus IMG_1423 stk copy by Kurt (orionmystery.blogspot.com), on Flickr


Kendall's Rock Gecko (Cnemaspis kendallii). Pahang, Malaysia.


Cnemaspis kendallii IMG_1379 copy by Kurt (orionmystery.blogspot.com), on Flickr


Lick


Cnemaspis kendallii IMG_1348 copy by Kurt (orionmystery.blogspot.com), on Flickr


Tropical herps: Tropical reptiles & amphibians | Up Close with Nature


----------



## baturn (Jun 28, 2014)

Wow! Especially #s 4 and 5. Trophobiosis. I'm not even going to look that up. I'll just use it wrongly. No one will know. Ha! my spell checker never heard of it either.


----------



## orionmystery (Jun 29, 2014)

baturn said:


> Wow! Especially #s 4 and 5. Trophobiosis. I'm not even going to look that up. I'll just use it wrongly. No one will know. Ha! my spell checker never heard of it either.



Thanks, Brian!


----------



## minicoop1985 (Jun 29, 2014)

Holy crap there's some amazing shots in here...


----------



## MSnowy (Jun 29, 2014)

Cool shots!


----------



## annamaria (Jun 29, 2014)

I like how you got at eye level on number five.  That is my fav.


----------



## orionmystery (Jun 29, 2014)

spanishgirleyes said:


> I like how you got at eye level on number five.  That is my fav.





MSnowy said:


> Cool shots!





minicoop1985 said:


> Holy crap there's some amazing shots in here...



Thanks for looking and commenting, spanishgirleyes, MSnowy, minicoop1985!


----------

